# DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August 2012



> *DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos​*Nach der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV von vor 3 Wochen war ja bisher weder der DAV-Bund noch einer der DAV-Landesverbände willens oder in der Lage, die Angler darüber zu informieren, was da eigentlich besprochen und beschlossen wurde.
> 
> Meines Wissens wurden die Beschlüsse auch nicht in den Gremien der DAV-Landesverbände veröffentlicht und/oder diskutiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos*

PS:
Heute treffen sich ja die VDSFler (Präsidium Bund und Landesverbände) - wenn die clever sind, nehmen sie die Aufgabe des DAV schnell an, und führen so die Auflösung des DAV und den Übertritt in den VDSF schnell durch..

Mal sehen, ob wir da dann im Laufe der Zeit auch wieder Infos kriegen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos*

Wer erwartet hat, dass wir in unseren Mahnungen und Befürchtungen endlich mal von der Realität widerlegt werden, wird erneut enttäuscht sein. 

Es läuft alles haargenau auf das hinaus, was wir seit Monaten anklagen und prognostizieren.

Und die Masse der DAV-Angler schweigt und lässt geschehen, wie in den 80ern die Masse der VDSF-Angler geschwiegen und geschehen lassen hat. 

Bye-bye Gewässerpool, Auf Nimmerwiedersehen ihr (noch) herrlichen Zustände in den Neuen Bundesländern.

Und auch da werden wir, wie bisher in allen Belangen, am Ende Recht behalten. 

Leider !


----------

